# Aufstellung von Maschienen mit Schltschrank



## Balou (18 Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit

Frage: weit muss die Türseite von einem Schaltschrank von einer Wand bzw einem festen gegenstand entfernt sein?

Gibt es da Irgendwelche Vorschriften oder Richtlinien?

MfG Balou


----------



## Limbo (18 Dezember 2004)

Nein, nur bei Anlagen über 1 KV. 
Sonst auf Brandschutzbestimmungen achten.

Limbo


----------



## Daniel B (21 Dezember 2004)

Hi 

Ist die Höhe eines Schalt- / Steuerschrankes begrenzt ? 

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Heinz (22 Dezember 2004)

Die Feuerwehren haben gerne, wenn bei geöffneter Tür ein Fuchtweg vorhanden ist. Also min. 80cm. Wie es die Feuerwehr in diesem Falle sieht ist zu klären.


----------



## Limbo (31 Dezember 2004)

Sorry, nicht jeder Durchgang ist ein Fluchtweg.

In Maschinenhäusern stehe ich immer wieder vor Schaltschränken, wo ich bei geöffneten Schaltschranktüren keine Fluchtmöglichkeit habe. In diesen Maschinenhäusern befinden sich keine (ständigen) Arbeitsplätze. Trotzdem gillt dort, wenn ich dort arbeite, die Arbeitsstättenverordnung. 

Die Arbeitsstättenverordnung enthält allerdings soviele Regeln und Ausnahmen, dass sie in vielen Punkten keine Rechtssicherheit bietet.

Limbo


----------



## Heinz (3 Januar 2005)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sehen es die Feuerwehren gerne, aber es ist keine VORSCHRIFT. 
Außerdem gibt es noch den Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis sowie den Bestandschutz.

Viele unserer Kunden fordern die 80cm egal ob ein ständiger Arbeitsplatz in der Nähe ist, anderen sehen es nicht so eng...

Und in vielen Fällen gibt es Ausnahmeregelungen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

Natürlich gibt es Bestandsschutz und Übergangsregeln. Ich meinte aber auch neue Anlagen.

Einerseits hätte ich auch gern eine Rückzugsmöglichkeit, falls mir vor einem Schaltschrank mit geöffneten Türen z.B. ein fetter Kondensator um die Ohren fliegt, andererseits ist es wieder äußerst unpraktisch, wenn die Schaltschränke so aufgestellt sind, dass man von dort die Bewegung der Anlage nicht sehen kann. Klemmkästen und Schaltschränke unter freiem Himmel gefallen uns allen nicht, lassen sich aber auch nicht immer vermeiden.

Limbo


----------



## Heinz (3 Januar 2005)

@Limbo
einen guten Platz zu finden ist nicht einfach.

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn man an diversen Stellen einen PG Zugang zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich sehe es auch so, dass man bei geöffenter Tür vernüftig am Schrank vorbei kommt. Sonst kommt irgendeiner und schlägt die Tür zu und man liegt im Schrank ...


----------

